# Julius Caesar in Kent: Did He Land At Pegwell Bay? - Kent Archaeological Society talk



## Dave (Feb 16, 2021)

I tried to join this Zoom meeting last week but it was over subscribed and I couldn't get in. It's now available on YouTube. The answer to the question is that more research is required, but it's quite interesting all the same. Personally, I would dig up the golf course.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Feb 20, 2021)

He came , he saw, he bunkered?


----------

